# 74 GTO hood scoop? Same as Trans Am?



## jayfire (Apr 13, 2009)

Would a hood scoop from a trans am fit the cut out in a 74 GTO? Thanks


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

i would say yes


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

Yup.


----------

